# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ηλεκτρονικός

## spyroslo

Job alert Αναζητούμε άτομο για να καλύψουμε μια θέση εργασίας in house. Κυρίες αρμοδιότητες σχεδιασμός pcb και ηλεκτρονικών κυκλωμάτων ., ανάπτυξη σε κώδικα Arduino, Κολλητήρη.. Περιοχή Θέρμη Θεσσαλονίκης c.v στο spyroslo@i-lab.gr
Ευχαριστώ
Σπύρος

----------

mikemtb (26-01-19)

----------

